# BIRT PDF: Fonts einbetten ( embedded font)



## dangermouse78 (19. Aug 2008)

Hallo!

Ich verzweifel gerade daran in einem durch BIRT erzeugten PDF-Report die Schriftarten einzubetten Was mir naheliegend scheint aber nicht funktioniert ist die Funktion


```
PDFRenderOption pdfOptions = new PDFRenderOption( options );
pdfOptions.setOption( IPDFRenderOption.IS_EMBEDDED_FONT, new Boolean(true) );
```

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Oder auch noch ein gutes BIRT Forum nennen?

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Wildcard (20. Aug 2008)

*verschieb*


----------

